#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  wat kan ik nog met 2 oude jbl disco 4520 ?

## marnixgeerkens

hallo ! 


ik heb 2  jbl's 4520 gekregen van een oude discotheek ..

de woofers zijn er echter uitgehaald ..

ik zou van deze kisten  graag nieuwe subs maken maar  eerlijk gezegd ken ik weinig of niets van zelfbouw !

een proffesionele light en geluid winkel Audio, licht en video &bull; DJ Shop &bull; DJ Gear &bull; Muziekinstrumenten &bull; Sound & Light Megastore &bull; S2 Store Webshop  raadde me aan om 2 maal sm115/k beyma 15" 500 w AES subs in iedere kast te steken..
en te versterken met 1 plx3102 qsw series2 versterker 2 maal 1000 w @ 4 ohm.    Dit zou samen 2.069,48 euro kosten .

en me een vermogen van 2000 watt rms opleveren ..

enkele vraagjes :

is het nog de moeite is om dit in deze oude jbl kasten te steken ? spaar ik veel geld uit  door alles zelf te doen , aangezien ik de kisten niet hoef te betalen ?

De typische glijbanen die in deze kasten zitten lijken voor een diepere en meer subbass te zorgen . maar is dit ook werkelijk zo ?

is dit een goede investering ? of kan ik men 2000 euro's beter aan een recent actief of passief systeem van jbl of een ander merk geven .

welk soort isolatie materiaal moet ik gebruiken als ik de boxen vanbinnen wil dempen en op welke manier kan dit het best ?

nog niets wat ik helemaal niet begrijp !  De jbl 4520's staan hier Jbl 4520 disco 200 - A vendre sur 2ememain.be
te koop voor 200 euro !  met woofers erbij ?  hoe kan dit ?  Gaat mijn installatie van 2000 euro dan 10 keer zo goed klinken of vergis ik mij ?

alle tips en info zijn meer dan welkom !  want ik ben echt een groentje op dit vlak !   OP voorhand bedankt ! mvg marnix

----------


## MusicXtra

Welkom hier op het forum.
Het zijn wel erg veel vragen waar je mee komt.
Het antwoord is eigenlijk vrij simpel; een speaker zal alleen goed functioneren wanneer de kast is afgestemd op de TS (Thiele Small) parameters van die speaker.
Is er een mismatch dan zal het dus ook echt nooit goed klinken. Wil je jouw glijbanen goed laten klinken dan zul je dus op zoek moeten naar de originele JBL driver of een speaker met vrijwel gelijke TS parameters.

----------


## marnixgeerkens

hallo !  alvast bedankt voor de snelle reactie !

ik wil niet vervelend zijn , maar het antwoord dat je geeft wist ik al en het helpt me niet bij de  vragen die ik stelde !  :Smile:  

De originele jbl's zouden inderdaad nog beter zijn , maar de winkelverantwoordelijke raadde me deze niet aan omdat ik de boxen slechts 3 a 4 maal per jaar ga gebruiken als extra subs bij een andere set .  De beyma set die mij werd voorgesteld is  ook perfect afgestemd op de glijbanen , maar een stukje goedkoper als de jbl's .

Toch bedankt hoor !  :Smile: 

indien iemand anders me nog kan helpen bij men andere vragen!   shoot !

----------


## Turboke

Als je voor 200 kasten kan kopen met speakers erin dan moet je zeker niet andere gaan kopen, en als dat professioneel bedrijf u de beyma voorsteld dan vraag ik me toch wel af hoe professioneel ze zijn omdat in deze kast de jbl2225 hoort te zitten.

----------


## bolle 2960

de rcf l15p200a is een beest van een speaker voor in deze kasten

misschien iets duurder dan de beyma, maar veel beter

----------


## Rolandino

Ik heb zelf ook de SM115K in glijbanen zitten en geloof me maar dat dat knalt.

deze speaker is een van Beyma beste 15" speaker die is gemaakt ( voorloper was de 15K200 ) 

deze speaker presteerd erg goed in een glijbaan kast 

Prijs is  ook erg aantrekkelijk ( 169,00 ) en de amp  kost 1089,00 dus in totaal zou je 1427 euro kwijt zijn ( kun je nog die 2 subs bijkopen voor dat geld ) mocht je dat bedrag willen uitgeven.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Tot 2 jaar terug draaiden wij ook met deze kasten. Heerlijk geluid komt er uit, maar niet echt meer van deze tijd. ze lopen niet verder dan een Hz of 50, maar tot daar komt het er ook uit alsof het door de duvel op de hielen gezeten wordt. wij hadden er als test ook RCF L15's inzitten en de resultaten hiervan kwamen in ieder geval op het gehoor overeen met de originele jbl's.
nog beter werd het toen we ze hebben geladen met Gauss 5842's, die ga je echter niet meer vinden vrees ik. 

ook SA 1503 en 1513's doen het erg lekker in deze kasten. 

maargoed. echt superspecs ga je er niet mee halen, maar geweldig klinken voor de dance tot eind jaren '90, drum 'n bass en jungle doen ze zeker.

----------


## e-sonic

Leg een kast in je auto of bakfiets en ga ermee naar de winkel.

schroef de aanwezige luidsprekers om beurten in de kast en ga luisteren en voelen.

Heb dit zelf ook eens mogen doen, dit was een muziekwinkel en dus gingen ook alle drumstellen en andere afgestemde ketels vrolijk mee dansen.

De winnaar was een RCF, type is me ontschoten. Demping was niet in de kast aanwezig. 

Kasten spelen nog in een dansschool.

----------


## Mathijs

> Leg een kast in je auto of bakfiets en ga ermee naar de winkel.
> 
> schroef de aanwezige luidsprekers om beurten in de kast en ga luisteren en voelen.
> 
> Heb dit zelf ook eens mogen doen, dit was een muziekwinkel en dus gingen ook alle drumstellen en andere afgestemde ketels vrolijk mee dansen.
> 
> De winnaar was een RCF, type is me ontschoten. Demping was niet in de kast aanwezig. 
> 
> Kasten spelen nog in een dansschool.



Dit is natuurlijk een enorme bak onzin....
Een kast is berekend op een driver met de juiste specificaties.
De best klinkende driver, hoeft niet per definitie de beste te zijn.
Een driver met een te grote kast inhoud kan beter klinken dan de driver die van origine bedoeld is voor de kast (vaak meer laag). Deze driver zal het echter niet overleven en dus is het de verkeerde keus.

----------


## frederic

> Dit is natuurlijk een enorme bak onzin....
> Een kast is berekend op een driver met de juiste specificaties.
> De best klinkende driver, hoeft niet per definitie de beste te zijn.
> Een driver met een te grote kast inhoud kan beter klinken dan de driver die van origine bedoeld is voor de kast (vaak meer laag). Deze driver zal het echter niet overleven en dus is het de verkeerde keus.



Wat bedoel je met niet overleven? Een driver die in een kast zit met te veel vollume in de kast, kan toch weinig schade berokkenen aan een driver? 
Het omgekeerder kan ik meer geloven. Een te krachtige driver in een te kleine speakerkast...

----------


## e-sonic

natuurlijk heeft Mathijs helemaal gelijk,  in een grotere kast neemt de conus uitwijking toe, en daarmee de mechanische belastbaarheid af.

Dit was in een tijd dat de versterkers van 300 watt al hele jongens waren, en dus liep het wel los.

Bovenstaande theorie gaat minder op voor een hoorn kast, daar is de belasting van de speaker een  relatief kleine drukkamer, en zal de conusuitwijking dus beperkter zijn, in het gebied waar de hoorn werkzaam is, en een belasting vormt voor de drukkamer.  Zoals al genoemd is dit tot ongeveer 50 Hz.  Toepassing van een goed high-pass is wel aan te bevelen. Onder die 50 Hz komt er wel luchtverplaatsing uit, maar geen geluid.



Een hoorn is van nature minder kritisch in de gebruikte luidspreker, als voorbeeld kan de cubo dienen, in de diverse varianten beschreven.
JBL heeft in dit type ook verschillende luidsprekers gebruikt, o.a ook de 2205
De vrije lucht resonantie Fs van de verschillende types loopt al van 30 tot 40 Hz....

Een leuk linkje is van sa vintage http://www.stageaccompany.com/vintag...520s-4495s.pdf
Men was wel zo slim om in de brochure niet het gewicht te vermelden.....

----------


## metalteacher

De speakers zijn super, maar ik kan inderdaad alleen maar zeggen, ga voor de originele JBL speakers. Die oude JBL kasten gaan als de brandweer, maar elke combinatie met andere driver blijft het pappen en nathouden en zul je nooit helemaal tevreden zijn. Die oude 2225 en 2226 zijn geweldige drivers. Daar zet je ook rustig een ma3600 op geen probleem. Als je goed zoekt vind je die oude speakers soms nog best heel schappelijk.

----------


## 4AC

Welkom op 'ons' forum!





> de woofers zijn er echter uitgehaald ..
> 
> ik zou van deze kisten  graag nieuwe subs maken maar  eerlijk gezegd ken ik weinig of niets van zelfbouw !



Oké, dat kan, door er andere woofers in te schroeven. Hoe bereken je of een woofer geschikt is voor die kast? Zie de post van MusicXtra. Het is weliswaar maar antwoord op één van je vragen, maar het is wel degelijk een antwoord.





> een proffesionele light en geluid winkel Audio, licht en video &bull; DJ Shop &bull; DJ Gear &bull; Muziekinstrumenten &bull; Sound & Light Megastore &bull; S2 Store Webshop



Je zit hier op het forum van een licht&geluids winkel. Je kunt je vast wel voorstellen dat die het niet heel erg op prijs stellen als je doorlinkt naar concurrenten.





> en te versterken met 1 plx3102 *QSC* series2 versterker 2 maal 1000 w @ 4 ohm.



Qua vermogen past die versterker prima. Maar deze staat nu niet bepaalt bekend als een beest op het laag. Of wil je graag een lichtgewicht dingetje?





> en me een vermogen van 2000 watt rms opleveren ..



Watt's zeggen niets, Decibellen wel.





> is het nog de moeite is om dit in deze oude jbl kasten geld te steken ?



Hmm, eigenlijk, nee. De J-hoorn/glijbaan is gewoonweg een veroudert ontwerp, er zijn tegenwoordig veel efficiëntere ontwerpen. Het was dan ook beter geweest als je die kasten NIET had overgekocht, haha (afhankelijk van de prijs). Maar goed, die 1000 euro die je nu kwijt bent aan die kasten, kun je beter ergens anders in investeren. Twee goede 18" woofers in een BR kastje zouden in theorie al beter moeten presteren, om over het formaat en gewicht nog maar niet te beginnen.

De tweedehands markt betreffende audio staat momenteel op ontploffen. Mede door de vele faillissementen, maar de carnaval zorgt ook voor een toename. Veel aanbod, en daardoor gaat veel voor lage(re) prijzen weg. Doe daar je voordeel mee, zou ik zeggen.





> spaar ik veel geld uit  door alles zelf te doen , aangezien ik de kisten niet hoef te betalen ?



Wat plan je dan nog om meer zelf te doen? Die woofers erin schroeven?! Kom-op zeg, dat gaat je niets opleveren hoor.





> De typische glijbanen die in deze kasten zitten lijken voor een diepere en meer subbass te zorgen . maar is dit ook werkelijk zo ?



Een glijbaan in vergelijking met...? Ten opzichte van...?





> nog niets wat ik helemaal niet begrijp !  De jbl 4520's staan hier Jbl 4520 disco 200 - A vendre sur 2ememain.be
> te koop voor 200 euro !  met woofers erbij ?  hoe kan dit ?  Gaat mijn installatie van 2000 euro dan 10 keer zo goed klinken of vergis ik mij ?



Als je de advertentie GOED HAD GELEZEN (let op, dit is lastig) was je erachter gekomen dat deze kasten ZONDER woofers verkocht worden.





> OP voorhand bedankt !



Geen dank  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> de  winkelverantwoordelijke raadde me deze niet aan omdat ik de boxen  slechts 3 a 4 maal per jaar ga gebruiken als extra subs bij een andere  set .



Dit had je wel wat eerder mogen vermelden!!
Krab jezelf dan eens even achter het hoofd, en vraag je af of kopen sowieso wel een slimme investering is. Wat dacht je van... huren?
Even berekenen dus, wat het slimst is om te doen. Maar voor vier á vijf keer per jaar weet ik het antwoord al, ben ik bang.






> De beyma set die mij werd voorgesteld is  ook perfect afgestemd  op de glijbanen , maar een stukje goedkoper als de jbl's .



En terecht, JBL hanteert belachelijk hoge prijzen voor componenten die niet altijd even geweldig zijn, zeker qua rendement.





> Ik heb zelf ook de SM115K in glijbanen zitten en geloof me maar dat dat knalt.
> 
> deze speaker is een van Beyma beste 15" speaker die is gemaakt ( voorloper was de 15K200 )



Haha, je kunt ook overdrijven hoor! Maar inderdaad een prima woofertje. Heb er laatst nog vier van gehoord -elk in een mooi compact BR-kastje- en dat doet het hartstikke leuk voor het geld.
Weinig diepgang, maar een heel aardig rendement.





> De speakers zijn super, maar ik kan inderdaad  alleen maar zeggen, ga voor de originele JBL speakers. Die oude JBL  kasten gaan als de brandweer, maar elke combinatie met andere driver  blijft het pappen en nathouden en zul je nooit helemaal tevreden zijn.  Die oude 2225 en 2226 zijn geweldige drivers. Daar zet je ook rustig een  ma3600 op geen probleem. Als je goed zoekt vind je die oude speakers  soms nog best heel schappelijk.



TOT je er eens wat ander, serieus, materiaal naast zet.

+1 trouwens voor e-sonic, correct en duidelijk verhaal.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rolandino

Als je de Sm115K vergelijkt met de andere 15ërs van beyma is dit echt de best presteerde speaker uit hun pakket.

Kijkend op prijs, wattage en db en prestatie's.

een glijbaan presteert echt wel veel meer dan een gewone BRkast ( 15 ) 

en gaat niet onder een BR met een 18"speaker die 2x zoveel vermogen nodig heeft.

De Glijbaan gaat laag hard en draagt ook nog een een stuk meer als een BRkast.

Het is hier nog steeds appels met peren vergelijken. een rearhorn kast KUN je niet vergelijken met een frontloaded kast en een 15 KUN je niet met een 18 vergelijken. 

Het zijn totaal 2 verschillende kasten qua klank vermogen diepgang maatgeving.

Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden die aantonen dat een 15" beter kan klinken dan een veel duurdere 18" 

De klank van een glijbaan ( of het nu 12 15 of 18 of 21inch is ) KAN een BRkast niet voortbrengen.

----------


## simple40002000

Nou,ik heb laastst een vergelijk kunnen doen.1 glijbaan(jbl 2226) per kant tegenover 2 keer 18 inch(beyma 18g400) per kant.Ging gelijk op,afhankelijk van de soorten muziek.Als  we 2 glijbanen per kant hadden neergezet hadden de 18 inches het dik verloren naar allerwaarschijnlijkheid..Er zullen vast speakers zijn die beter presteren,MAAR,daar zul je dan een veelvoud  aan vermogen moeten opzetten in vergelijking met de glijbaan..Geef mij  dan maar de glijbaan,bespaart een peperdure eindtrap van 1500 a 2000 watt per kanaal. .Terwijl je voor de glijbaan genoeg hebt aan de helft van dat vermogen

----------


## salsa

Bouw dan gewoon een compactere hoorn kast dan zo'n onbenullig grote dubbel 15 inch 'glijbaan' die niet te tillen is en bijna door geen enkele deur kan....

Ik heb nog wel een tekening van een compactere dubbel 15 inch bass hoorn..

----------


## c.slopsma

> Bouw dan gewoon een compactere hoorn kast dan zo'n onbenullig grote dubbel 15 inch 'glijbaan' die niet te tillen is en bijna door geen enkele deur kan....
> 
> Ik heb nog wel een tekening van een compactere dubbel 15 inch bass hoorn..



uhhhh... nee..
het licht er natuurlijk aan wat voor hoorn ... Maar die glijbaanen hebben wel een errug hoog rendament .. Dus het lijkt me dat als je het kompakter gaat maken, Dat het dan ten koste gaat van het rendament. En dat is de reden dat je glijbanen koopt. (en omdat ze gewoon gruwelijk klinken :Big Grin: ) 

btw: warom worden de hoorns van de klipsch la scala niet gebruikt @ pa .. het enige wat er op lijkt is W-bin. deze *kunnen* ook gruwelijk hard en laag. 

grtz.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Als je voor 200€ kasten kan kopen met speakers erin dan moet je zeker niet andere gaan kopen, en als dat professioneel bedrijf u de beyma voorsteld dan vraag ik me toch wel af hoe professioneel ze zijn omdat in deze kast de jbl2225 hoort te zitten.



Ik heb deze kasten gehad in het (grijze)verleden en volgens mij zit de jbl 2225 in de 4530 kast (heb ik zelf gehad) en zit er in de 4520 2 stuks jbl 2205. 

Trouwens niet echt een hele fijne kast om mobiele klusjes mee te doen, kast is serieus groot (en zwaar).

----------


## dexter

Ik heb zelf een set 4530, met jbl 2226 (waar simple40002000) het over had.
Hierin zaten origineel de JBL 2205, welke ik heb vervangen door de 2226.
Voor zover ik weet passen ongeacht enkele of dubbele glijbaan de volgende drivers erin: JBL 2205, 2225, 2226 en de E140.
Ook passen er SA driver in ik meen de 1503 en 1513 maar pin me daar niet op vast.

Geloof me alleen met de juiste (JBL) drivers krijg je het gewenste resultaat, druk en weinig brokken.

----------


## salsa

> uhhhh... nee..
> het licht er natuurlijk aan wat voor hoorn ... Maar die glijbaanen hebben wel een errug hoog rendament .. Dus het lijkt me dat als je het kompakter gaat maken, Dat het dan ten koste gaat van het rendament. En dat is de reden dat je glijbanen koopt. (en omdat ze gewoon gruwelijk klinken) 
> 
> btw: warom worden de hoorns van de klipsch la scala niet gebruikt @ pa .. het enige wat er op lijkt is W-bin. deze *kunnen* ook gruwelijk hard en laag. 
> 
> grtz.



Nog niet zo lang geleden heeft D.A.S nog een bass bin gemaakt met dubbel 18 inch a'la Klipsch La Scala...
Ok, dat was midden jaren 90....

Ook hard, maar je moet van de klank houden.

Dave

----------


## marnixgeerkens

Bedankt voor de vele reacties allemaal !

jullie zijn blijkbaar allemaal zeer goed thuis op deze markt !

ik ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik beter een goeie jbl set huur om mijn feestjes te voorzien van deftig geluid.

ik ben wel zeer onder de indruk van dit forum !
mijn interesse is gewekt en ga binnekort ook eens aan de slag om een "draagbaar" subwoofer systeemke te bouwen voor in de woonkamer ! 

greetz

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik ben wel zeer onder de indruk van dit forum !
> mijn interesse is gewekt en ga binnekort ook eens aan de slag om een "draagbaar" subwoofer systeemke te bouwen voor in de woonkamer ! 
> 
> greetz



Daarvoor moet je dus niet op dit forum zijn maar op een HIFI forum. :Wink:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Daarvoor moet je dus niet op dit forum zijn maar op een HIFI forum.



Waarom???? Ik beschouw mijn oude SA-4530's nog steeds als een "draagbaar" systeem  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .... en het heeft zelfs regelmatig in de woonkamer gestaan (tot grote "vreugde" van mijn vrouw :Wink: ).

----------


## c.slopsma

ok ... beter laat dan nooit. 
je zecht dat je ze niet veel gaat gebruiken.. ok pima (dus niet al te veel geld in steken)
als je de kasten hebt staan kan je best is 2 dap mb-15 (dacht ik) erin proppen. ik had er nog 2 liggen (ook de kasten) en dat gaat nog wel goed. ik weet het het is maar dap ... maar voor dat geld heb je iets wat je aardig voelt!. verder heb ik er wel een aardige versterker voor hangen. (heb het ook met zon conrad dingetjeh geprobeert). als je eerst ik kijkt wat dat doet kan je daarna nog veel geld uitgeven aan duure luidsprekers, maar  dan ben je voor voorlopig even klaar.    voor als je het wil weten ik had ze zonder low-cut en op 120hz. ge-crossed.

mvg. coen

----------

